

Free Music Streaming / Search API to build an app - AbhishekBiswal

I&#x27;m working on a music app which requires streaming from a music service like Grooveshark. I have used the Groovehshark API but it has a lot of limitations. Plus, I can&#x27;t use Rdio, Spotify or any other service not available in India ( Ofcourse I can, but I can&#x27;t make the users use a proxy ).<p>Please suggest some free music search &#x2F; stream service. Thanks.
======
frankacter
YouTube?

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
for streaming music?

